# update



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi,n ot been on here for about 6months now ,just wanted if everyone to know ,have shelved my plans to move to Silver coast ,too risky ,just cant think of a way to make decent money ,dont want to be rich just enough to pay bills and of course buy wine!! still love the place and hope to get out someday but first have to sell our Scottish home been on market for nearly a year now ,market really slow ,oh well can still dream and watch location location on tv !!! thanks everyone for advice etc in past,Jimmy


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear Jimmy,
I am so sorry to hear that, try to remain positive and remember all good things etc etc.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Jimmy 

Like you i need to sell some properties to make my move but remain positive, don't give up on the dream. 

Do not go away keep using Forums to keep abreast of what's happening.

Good luck

Peter


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your delay in plans Jimmy,
we have had a few people visit us recently that are having the same problem, house in uk not sold! what they have done is decided to rent the house out for one year, move to Portugal and just rent for that year, see how things go, if they like living here, etc, also a year from now the uk market might be stronger. 

is something like this an option for you?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have two sets of friends who have done just that. 
Rented for a year. 
One has just moved into their new house (took all of 4 days to get the paperwork all done much to my amazement). The other couple hahve rented the house they are buying from the builder. The hope to take full possession in the next 6 weeks.


----------



## kimb50 (Aug 21, 2009)

That is more or less the situation we have been in. House been on the market in the uk for 18 months and as a result had to drop the price by over £100,000 to sell. This seriously affected our financial situation and to add the 'pot' our seller discovered 2 months after the promissory contract that she had to get the Court's permission to sell. 

So as the house seems to be on the tail end of selling we have decided to rent initially until a) she can sell or b) we find somewhere else. 

We may be mad but this has been our plan for years and once we started the ball rolling last spring we are determined to follow it thru'

Kim


----------



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for support ,have just booked a week in Portugal December to get my fix!!! keep me going until house se! lls ,but still have not solved on how to make money on Silver coast! although we dont have any family to worry about we still need money to live ,still thanks to you guys I Believe it will happen some day!!!!


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

jimmy said:


> Thanks everyone for support ,have just booked a week in Portugal December to get my fix!!! keep me going until house se! lls ,but still have not solved on how to make money on Silver coast! although we dont have any family to worry about we still need money to live ,still thanks to you guys I Believe it will happen some day!!!!


rent your uk house out for a good high rental, then rent a very cheap place here and live off the difference.


----------



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

omostra06 said:


> rent your uk house out for a good high rental, then rent a very cheap place here and live off the difference.


I wish I could ,but would not cover our mortgage for house thanks ,something will come along,Jim


----------



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for encouraging advice,maybe a chance of a couple of jobs will come along,or I could win the Euro Millions!! lol ,Jim


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

jimmy said:


> Thanks everyone for encouraging advice,maybe a chance of a couple of jobs will come along,or I could win the Euro Millions!! lol ,Jim


forget the job just take the lottery win!


----------



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

silvers said:


> Dear Jimmy,
> I am so sorry to hear that, try to remain positive and remember all good things etc etc.


Hiya,how are you,as I said before coming out for a week 5th December ,is the weather very cold then? need my long johns??Jimmy


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Derek

An answer would also help me as i will be over on the 24th to 26th November. If you have a crystal ball what will the weather be like and do i need a coat?

Peter


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

November can be cold at night, as can December.
we might have blue skies and sunshine but when the sun goes down its chilly in the winter. it might also be wet,in November it normally rains too. bring some warm clothes with you.

Dont forget to pop in and say hello to us peter when your near by.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

There were people on the beach in Nazare on Chrimbo day last year.


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

jimmy said:


> Thanks everyone for encouraging advice,maybe a chance of a couple of jobs will come along,or I could win the Euro Millions!! lol ,Jim


Misery loves company. I am with you folks. My plans to retire and move to Portugal may be delayed by a year because of the housing market in the States.
But come hell or high water, we are moving and hopefully the market will pick up in a couple of years.


----------



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

Was planning a wee visit to Porto when over in December,anybody got any information on it? how does it compare with Lisbon? cheers Jimmy


----------

